# Show pics of your "blue fade to black" painted bac



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I am getting close to having the scratches polished out of the front / sides my used 180 and would like to paint the back of the tank soon. 3 of my 4 tanks have a black painted backgrounds only my 8g fry tank is undecorated (so far). I thought about buying one of the sheet backgrounds that one side is blue and spray painting it in a fade to solid black to see if I like it. But eventually for me they get a blotchy / smoked appearance and look bad. Plus, if I do like it then I would have to tear the tank back down to actually paint it.
I have been searching in the "Your Tanks" for backgrounds that fade from blue on the top and fade to black half way down. I did see good pics of two but would like to see more. If you used this technique please post of PM them to me. Also let me know how happy you are with it (i.e. Do your blue fish get "Lost" in the blue?) and if there is anything you would have done different.
Thanks!


----------



## NicKarla (Dec 5, 2016)

Do these even exist? They sound simple and I cant find anything on the net. I guess after 9 years and no posts a simple black to blue background cant be bought?


----------

